# Vuelta on TV in U.S.?



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Anyone know whether Versus or Universal Sports will be carrying the Vuelta this year, and where to find the schedule?


----------



## Derf (Jul 1, 2003)

I saw an ad on Versus that the Vuelta would be on Universal Sports.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

What Derf said, Universal Sports. They've been advertising it a lot lately.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks, guys. Fortunately, my cable package has that one, too.


----------



## bbrd10 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep, Universal carries the Vuelta and Giro. Wish they both were on VS because I dont have Univeral Sports in HD.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

bbrd10 said:


> Yep, Universal carries the Vuelta and Giro. Wish they both were on VS because I dont have Univeral Sports in HD.


Whoah- _is there such a thing_??
Dang. I gots to get me some o' that.
"Regular" non-HD Versus is almost unwatchable.
Almost.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

you're almost better off watching it stream on a laptop, with the conversion over our tv standards just makes it look horrible


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

RRRoubaix said:


> "Regular" non-HD Versus is almost unwatchable.
> Almost.


What is this non HD you speak of?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I have DirecTV and my HD package includes VS, but I see that they are now offering a free preview of Universal for the month of August. I'll definitely watch the Vuelta through the end of the month, but I think I'll have to add Universal by upgrading. It seems like a pretty cool channel, with track and field, swimming, etc.

Note: edited - Universal in not in HD


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I know that DirecTV has picked up Universal Sports and are previewing it for free in August. But are you sure its Universal Sports HD? Last I heard there was no HD feed for Universal Sports. If this has changed, then there's nothing to stop them from moving all cycling off Versus onto Universal Sports ...


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

channel 625 for Universal on Directv is sadly not HD


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

rward325 said:


> What is this non HD you speak of?


Sorry- I meant "non HD *Universal Sports*"
My bad.
I've seen YouTube videos shot by 8 year olds with better production values.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> I know that DirecTV has picked up Universal Sports and are previewing it for free in August. But are you sure its Universal Sports HD? Last I heard there was no HD feed for Universal Sports. If this has changed, then there's nothing to stop them from moving all cycling off Versus onto Universal Sports ...


You're right, it's not in HD.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

burgrat said:


> You're right, it's not in HD.


That's actually fine with me as I'm stuck with SDTV and a 10 year old DirectTV TiVo for now. However, I think there's a good chance that they will provide an HD feed before the London Olympics next year, and probably before the TdF.


----------



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hopefully it's on in Canada somewhere since we don't get Universal Sports.


----------



## bbrd10 (Jan 30, 2010)

I checked my local listings and my Fox Sports Detriot is showing and hour recap of every stage at 11 PM, so I set my DVR. But the Tigers vs Indians game had a rain delay then went to extra innings, so I am assuming that I didnt get it recorded. So any one is the US should get the race on there local FSN.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

FSN

my version is even carrying 1 hour recaps of tour of utah. i'm guessing they'll do the same for the VE. perfect for me after the flak I've gotten from following TDF, I can only afford an hour a day for the vuelta. too bad, though, as its going to have Sastre and Menchov in it, which was something the tour clearly missed in this year of no juggernauts. I'd like to see more in depth vuelta from that standpoint, but its not worth getting kicked out of my house.


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

whats cabletv?

itv4. chromecast to TV. fixst.

https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/cycling-la-vuelta-a-espana

https://www.google.com/chrome/devic...text&utm_content=bkws&utm_campaign=chromecast


----------



## Rokh Hard (Nov 25, 2013)

right now -

Watch Live La Vuelta a Espana 2015 Online Video ASO/UCI Cycling - Cycling

2015 Vuelta a España Live Video, Route, Results, Photos, Startlist, TV


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Been watching it everyday since last week after I loaded up Kodi (kodi.tv) and added a video add-on SportsDevil (it shows LIVE on EuroSport). What's available on there is simply amazing. Dropped my DirecTV and Netflix package.

I only wish I installed it 3 months ago and I could've watched the TdF.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

config said:


> Been watching it everyday since last week after I loaded up Kodi (kodi.tv) and added a video add-on SportsDevil (it shows LIVE on EuroSport). What's available on there is simply amazing. Dropped my DirecTV and Netflix package.
> 
> I only wish I installed it 3 months ago and I could've watched the TdF.


Yes, that's a decent option. At least on my install, they only have Eurosport1 and the first week or so of the Vuelta, it was on Eurosport2 channel. I run Kodi on a little RaspberryPi computer plugged into my TV. Other option is using my tablet with a VPN connection and Eurosport Player app or else the PC off the Eurosport Player web site.


----------

